# Problems w/ hens that are about to lay eggs



## missy73089 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello everyone. Its about that time again when all the pigeons are laying eggs and raising little ones.......and I noticed that a few of my hens act kind of strange a day or two before they lay their first egg until a day after they lay their second egg. Not all of my hens act this way, right now only 2 are and 1 that I used to have. Anyway, they stand around with their wings drooping and they have trouble flying, one time my bird, Rascal, couldn't even walk. Today I walked in the coop and found Rascal lying in the corner because she couldn't fly up to her nest, (so I put her in it). Could it be from lack of some kind of protein or nutrient, or perhaps just a problem for those specific birds? To me it honestly looks like they're about to keel over but a day (or 2) after they lay their eggs they're perfectly fine. Anyone have this problem?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like your hens may not be getting enough calcium, or not absorbing it properly.

Are you providing them with pigeon grit that includes calcium or another source? You will see hens just eating it up just before they are about to lay.

Are they constantly laying eggs?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They need calcium. You can provide it by giving them oyster shell in a separate dish. They will consume as much as they need.


----------



## missy73089 (Feb 26, 2007)

No they're not constantly laying and I'm not sure what kind of grit I have, i'll have to ask my grandpa what he bought. We don't leave the grit for them to have all the time, just a little bit after they're done eating. I was afraid that they'd eat too much and get some kind of blockage. Is that possible or should i just leave it in the coop all the time?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You need to make sure the birds have access to grit at all times. They need it for digestion also.

Make sure to get a good picking cake full of oyster shells if this grit does not include calcium, it is extremely important.


----------



## missy73089 (Feb 26, 2007)

ok, thanks


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*hi cal grit*

as you know, hi calcium grit is essential to help pigeons digest their seed mix. a quality seed mix is also important. cheers!


----------

